# Under body treatment



## Dave C tt (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi,

Just got a tt last week, 3 years old thinking about cleaning the underside in the next few weeks getting the salt and grime off, have a couple of queries that l wondered if any one had a view on or could advise on?

Has anyone used / got a view on a spray treatment called Lanogaurd easy to apply and fantastic reviews?

What's your thoughts on the tt and it's resilience to rusting underneath, the factory under body finish, good or not?

Thanks David.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi David, I've never used Lanogaurd, my choice would be Waxoyl.
My MK1 suspension is sprayed with Waxoyl.
Hoggy


----------



## HauntedMyst (Mar 22, 2021)

Hoggy, did you do the Waxoyl yourself of have it done? Is it fairly easy?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

HauntedMyst said:


> Hoggy, did you do the Waxoyl yourself of have it done? Is it fairly easy?


Hi, Did it myself. Very reluctant to leave my TT with anyone unless I'm in attendance.








Hoggy.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I done my tt a few week ago with lanoguard and it was really easy to apply and I would highly recommend it


----------



## Dave C tt (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi,

Did mine last week, had a few hours prep first the week before, cleaning the underside with hose and brush, wheels off and all suspension parts cleaned down. let it dry and picked a decent day.

Wheels off again, all suspension parts done, wheels back on then lifted onto blocks so I could crawl under and underneath that was not covered by trays done, grease that comes with the kit is safe to use on rubber and plastic so does not degrade bushings - protects them so did all of them and then sprayed Lanogard with a hand spray, this was easy and the whole job including taking all the wheels on and off took 3 hours.
fantastic product - have a look at the Lanogard face book page.
Was the prep work first that made it easy.

Hope this helps.

Cheers, Dave.


----------

